# Find of the Day: Imola Yellow UrS6 on Ebay



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The last of and most potent of Audi's legendary 5-cylinder turbo sold in America was that of the original S6 a.k.a. ur S6. Production ceased in the back half of the 1990s but these sedans and avants maintain a cult following. While rare, it's not hard to find well-maintained and often-modded versions for sale online but one in Imola Yellow... that's a bit of a find. 

Given it's on Ebay we can't verify the condition of the car though we would mention that mileage is at 200k and that the person listing it on ebay acknowledges the car shows a branded salvage title in the title search which is also inconsistent with the title he says he holds. Further, there's no mention whether the car's yellow paint is from the factory or something done after the fact. 

Still, if the car is in good condition then the $4,100 Buy-It-Now price seems reasonable for a claimed 310 hp example in an unlikely color. The downside, you're going to have to travel to Kalispell Montana to check it out.

More at EbayMotors after the jump.

* Original Listing*


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

the UrS community is all on this one...
that front bumper is from an A6, so it doesn't match the fender flares
There were some other issues with it as well.
This is not a factory color either.


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

Yes the car was re-painted look at the engine bay pics you can tell from that. It was prob in a bad front end crash and the owner had the body shop re-paint it that color and since most body shops cant find real S6 bumpers they just put on an A6 bumper.


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Still for sale on CL.*

Montana Craigs List


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

seriously, we need to take up a collection and crush this POS once and and for all.........


----------



## montanarally (Jun 18, 2010)

*the owner of the boosted banana*

hello i own the boosted boosted banana as i call it. id be more then happy to clear some things up on her.
1st she used to be silver
2nd i do have a clean title in hand and a carfax showing the same it dose show it was in a finder bender but not salvaged. ebay motor dose not have a phone number or a tech support you have to email them and they never get back to you so thats why the ebay listing was done like that
3rd she is not a pos and runs strong and has been loved. all the door james trunk under hood has been painted not some cheap paint job
4th it is a a6 bumper wish i could find a s4 or s6 one but there hard to find and ebay germany is not much help no one wants to ship to the us


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

1st: The yellow looks like azz
2nd: IIRC the carfax for that vehicle says that it IS a salvage, but I suppose everyone should just take your word for it right? (PS: total repaint in an off color doesn't help your case)
3rd: regardless of how good the paint was done, it still looks like azz :screwy:, why anyone would dump the original silver for that is beyond pretty much every UrS4/S6 owner that has ever seen the pics.
4th: yeah, that bumper really needs to go............

:beer:


----------



## montanarally (Jun 18, 2010)

*.*

well i like the color and the car. im no longer selling the car any ways decided to sell my fj . and i have HAD alot of people like the car but i would say you fit the general audi owner description 
1. all knowing dick that loves to watch the jersey shore 
2. talks **** about all cars, but his own witch is the most amazing car in the world in his mind even if he driving a toyota prius.(but prob drives a s4 witch is like driving a porsche boxer :banghead::thumbup::thumbup: 
3. just like tell every one there cars suck to make him feel ok in the morning 

there are more ass hole audi drivers then any other (bmw is a close 2nd ) thanks for the words of wisdom . i use this car more for winter fun then anything. :laugh:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

montanarally said:


> well i like the color and the car. im no longer selling the car any ways decided to sell my fj . and i have HAD alot of people like the car but i would say you fit the general audi owner description
> 1. all knowing dick that loves to watch the jersey shore
> 2. talks **** about all cars, but his own witch is the most amazing car in the world in his mind even if he driving a toyota prius.(but prob drives a s4 witch is like driving a porsche boxer :banghead::thumbup::thumbup:
> 3. just like tell every one there cars suck to make him feel ok in the morning
> ...


And you're entitled to, each their own.

1: I doubt I'm all knowing, but I can bet I know more than you and I've never been to Jersey

2: My car is nice (It's a pristine UrS6 BTW) it's not a salvage (unlike some people's), but it won't be the pinnacle of awesome until I can one day afford to dump the kind of cash that Hap does into his.

3: IIRC, no one here even knew who the H*** you were until you signed up (just to respond to this post BTW from the looks of it). Your banana car has been the running punch line on several Audi forums for quite some time now (you've been trying to flog it for quite a while, how's that workin' for ya?). Nobody likes your car, so yeah ....we must ALL be ass holes......it couldn't possibly have anything to do with your car..........:screwy:. Seriously though, if it takes the approval of a bunch of guys on the interwebz to make you feel good about yourself in the morning, you got bigger issues than that car.........


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Speaking from experience, BMW drivers are the most ass-holish.

In order

BMW
Mercedes
Porsche
Audi
VW


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

Sepp said:


> Speaking from experience, BMW drivers are the most ass-holish.
> 
> In order
> 
> ...


Sepp, Where do Volvo owners fit?:laugh:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

litesleeper said:


> Sepp, Where do Volvo owners fit?:laugh:


Aren't they the most boring?


----------



## montanarally (Jun 18, 2010)

*Lol*

Still have the boosted banana shies has 220700 just rebuilt her she is still mobbing the a6 front end and now has the 034 stage 3 kit . And people love the yellow. I hate silver ... Almost with a passion for a taxi cab looming car yellow is a very good fit . These cars are not amazing in the looks but fun because they have big hearts and personalty that helps make they car what it is . Mine didn't even need a rebuild just thought it was time because of the turbo, cam timing belt and other thing that needed done . Silver in a old man color yellow bring this old girl back to her younger days :beer::beer: so cheers have a beer on the banana


----------



## 5cylindermario (Aug 13, 2010)

i presonaly dont have anything against silver i think it looks good, yellow is just a color that u dont see around especially on these URS's cars but its nice, and i probobly wouldnt repaint the car in different color i would just refresh the paint in the color as it was, i have a black urS6 but i wish it was white, and no im not gonna repaint lol , but nice car man i cant hate on urS cars  I LOVE EM


----------

